# Enclosure



## Penny&Dollar (Mar 16, 2014)

Well for the first time ever I've noticed penny and dollar fight for space, I guess a 4x2x2 just isn't that big anymore for two. So I decided to build their adult enclosure I've tried getting in contact with odonate but no luck, (hope you and your family are all in the best of health and everything if fine) since I think he's enclosure is the best out their. I just couldn't wait any longer cause dollar is a bully and since he is much bigger then penny he over power her. So for the last 2 weeks penny has been removed and has been sleeping in a bin. (Just sleeping only) I started researching and an 8x3x3 is good enough for both, so I decided to go out and buy 3/4" plywood and start my build. Two weeks later I'm done building just need to sand down everything a stain and polyurethane the outside. In the inside I put a pond well very large cement tub, with a canister filter witch I'm working on now. I ended up changing the hight of the enclosure cause it wouldn't fit up stairs. The bottom base is 18" H X 3'W X 8'L I think 18" for them to borrow is more then enough. I seal it and lined it with shower panels. The top pcs is also the same dimension the lights will be kept on top since i learn my lesson when my blk/wht got burned. I'm still not finished but will keep you guys posted. I did order the lights for lights I'm going to use two ceramic emitters for basking I asked around and even Josh said it's what he uses, using two so they both have their own basking spot, Also one 24" uva/uvb tube. I hate having to many lights one with the long tube the enclosure will look so much better. The last thing I will do is the windows I have to take the top pcs to shiver glass so the can install the windows. Also i will be making my own air system to make sure there is no stag air. Hopefully I'll have time to finish this soon.


----------



## Josh (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks great! I definitely know what you mean about having to build things big enough to fit inside the house! It can be a pain moving enclosure up stairs and such. Thanks for letting us know how your build is going and for taking pictures! Hopefully both your tegus will have enough space to peaceably coexist. Kudos for keeping an eye on them and separating them when you could tell it was too much.


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Mar 17, 2014)

What's up josh....thnx...I mean it got to the point where she was stressed he's always doing something to her lol. They are both the same age but dollar is massive I mean he is big, compared to her. Just need to fine time to finish it, I really can't find it my wife about to give birth had to finish the baby room first then work is crazy. I mean I find time to spend with my gu's even if it's when I'm brushing my teeth and get ready I take them out and let them free roam. I will keep uploading the pictures of the enclosure as I progress, and how I end up finishing the pond l.


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Mar 21, 2014)

Well since my wife won't let me sand or stain or even polyurethane inside the house cause the smell will stay inside for a couple days. I decided to take a different approach and went to Lowes and bought laminate flooring and now I'm using this as the finisher. I ended up spending 100.00 extra just on floor and moldings. I have till Tuesday cause that's when my daughter will be born (hopefully). Before I left to work I worked on the enclosure for a little bit. I now have to change the four corners at the bottom. And still finish their pound....almost done


----------



## glk832 (Mar 22, 2014)

I didnt know Ciroc was part of tegus diet LOL... that cage looks nice exactly why I came on the board for thanks for post. I dont have a carpenters bone in my body so I don think I can get that fancy.


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Mar 22, 2014)

Rotff I totally forgot about that was trying to hide them lolol I'm sorry I'm a big drinker have some friends over and put them all to work loll. Its simple if you look at it its just one big square if you can't cut straight homedepot or lowes will cut it for you. then its all up to you to screw it all together, out of all your friends theirs always one get them drinking and then put them to work. Lol if you lived by me I would have helped you.


----------



## Penny&Dollar (May 9, 2014)

So after so many months and bottles of cirock I'm finally done with my tegu enclosure, well almost waiting for my pond filtration system to come in ordered it from some dude in Huston Texas. But take a look to me it's amazing just what I wanted.


----------



## Penny&Dollar (May 9, 2014)

Penny&Dollar said:


> So after so many months and bottles of cirock I'm finally done with my tegu enclosure, well almost waiting for my pond filtration system to come in ordered it from some dude in Huston Texas. But take a look to me it's amazing just what I wanted.



Sorry but it's not letting post pictures, that's sucks.


----------



## Penny&Dollar (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Penny&Dollar (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Penny&Dollar (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Penny&Dollar (May 9, 2014)

I tried more pictures but this crappy site ain't letting me sorry hope you like it.


----------



## Travis (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks great! I'm just curious, how much did it end up costing you?


----------



## Penny&Dollar (Jun 25, 2014)

At travis well 900 and something not including the filtration system,lights,glass, and ve-100 with night drop. So we'll over 1000 but well worth it I love looking at it, even though it's empty right now. still have to set up the pond and get some tegus. My son took penny and dollar since me and his mom split up, they we're actually hers so i couldn't keep them. Thnx for like my enclosure it was a blast to build


----------

